# snow tire



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

hi i have a 2012 cruze 1.4L turbo RS and am looking at buying snow tires whats the best bang for the buck also what other cars use the same wheel bolt patern at a cuze i was hoping i could fint some junk yeard rims to mount snow tires on


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

You won't be able to find any rims at a junkyard to fit your Cruze, unless you find a totaled Cruze or Sonic (which uses the same bolt pattern I'm told). The bolt pattern is unique to the Cruze and Sonic. Best bet for cheap rims is a set of steelies from gmpartsdirect.com. Part # 13259234. Price is $39.35 each.



You might also want the Tire Pressure Indicator Sensor, Part #12768826 and lug nuts for hubcaps, part # 9594683. You could also print out the gmpartsdirect prices, bring them to your Chevy dealer, and see how close to gmpartsdirect they can get. This will save you shipping charges, and you will get them quicker.

I'll let others chime in on what snow tires to buy, I haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Get the 16" wheels and whatever snow tires tickle you pink. I went fancy and got a set of 5-spoke 16" alloys with Nokian Hakka R snow tires. Those are easily the quietest, best-riding, most fuel-efficient, and best-dry-handling snow tires I've owned. Oh, they rocked in the white stuff, too. Very controllable at the limit of adhesion, and they gave plenty of warning when they were being pushed too far. Spending more on snow tires gets more refined driving characteristics.

For a snow tire that offers a ton of grip for a great price, the General Altimax Arctics are almost impossible to beat. They're definitely an old-school snow tire, and let you know it. But boy do those ever have great snow traction. 

Between the Nokian and the General, snow grip is a tossup. In dry-weather driving, the Nokian is much more pleasant. I've had both (on different cars). The price difference is pretty dramatic, though. I drive enough where the better road manners of the Nokians were appreciated! For somebody who does not do as much winter driving, the Generals are an excellent choice.


----------

